# php-fpm: Port doppelt vergeben



## chris1 (26. März 2015)

ERLEDIGT: bitte löschen
man sollte den start port nicht verändern

hallo...
nach welchen Kriterien werden die php-fpm Ports für die einzelnen webs vergeben? Heute ist folgendes passiert:
web153.conf:listen = 127.0.0.1:9162
web154.conf.bak:listen = 127.0.0.1:9163
web155.conf:listen = 127.0.0.1:9164
web156.conf:listen = 127.0.0.1:9165
web157.conf:listen = 127.0.0.1:9166
web161.conf:listen = 127.0.0.1:9170
web162.conf:listen = 127.0.0.1:9171
web163.conf:listen = 127.0.0.1:9163

web163 hatte plötzlich den gleichen Port wie web154


----------



## camidail (23. Apr. 2015)

Frage hat sich geklärt kann geschlossen werden


----------

